# The Sausage Maker is busy



## Cajun Smokes (Jan 20, 2021)

Sausage Maker seems to be very busy. Place an order over a week ago and it stayed in "processing". Website has a letter stating orders are backing up. They were kind enough to credit my order so I could find supplies somewhere else. I really like there products, never had any issues. Any recommendations where I can find casing of USA? Im not a fan of casing from foreign countries. Seems Butcher Packer does, but cant remember for certain.


----------



## Teal101 (Jan 20, 2021)

Spokane Spice has some USA and Import casings






						Sausage Casings :: Michlitch - Spokane Spice Company
					

Collagen sausage casings, vegan sausage casings, fibrous sausage casings, cellulose sausage casings, natural hog sausage casings and natural sheep sausage casings.




					www.spokanespice.com


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 20, 2021)

Syracuse casings 




__





						All Natural Sausage Casings, Hog Casing, & Sheep Casings
					

All-Natural Hog Casing, Sausage Casing, and Sheep Casing. Providing All-Natural Hog Casing.




					www.makincasing.com


----------



## Cajun Smokes (Jan 20, 2021)

Thank you for the help my friends!


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 20, 2021)

DanMcG said:


> Syracuse casings



This is where I get all of my natural casings and have always gotten excellent service and their products are outstanding. I love the fact that their casings come pre-tubed for easy application onto the stuffing horn and they are all sanitized so ready for use. Very happy with this company.

Robert


----------



## Cajun Smokes (Jan 20, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> This is where I get all of my natural casings and have always gotten excellent service and their products are outstanding. I love the fact that their casings come pre-tubed for easy application onto the stuffing horn and they are all sanitized so ready for use. Very happy with this company.
> 
> Robert


Thank you tx smoker. I also like the pretube, sure does make it quick and easy.


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 20, 2021)

My order took a long time to receive from TSM this last order.


----------



## zwiller (Jan 20, 2021)

Still waiting on mine too.  I am cool with that as shipping was only $1 something for the few things I ordered.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 20, 2021)

I've been getting all my seasoning and casing from these guys for over 15 years. I've had a Pro 100 smoker made by them for about that long, never a glitch. RAY

Sausage Casings - Natural, Collagen & Fibrous Casings – PS Seasoning


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 20, 2021)

My Sausage maker orders go through my Amazon prime account . Seems to be a bit faster , and the shipping is covered .
I've heard good things about the suggestions above .


----------



## Cajun Smokes (Jan 20, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> My Sausage maker orders go through my Amazon prime account . Seems to be a bit faster , and the shipping is covered .
> I've heard good things about the suggestions above .


I'm gonna check that out tonight. Didn't know they did Amazon. Thanks Chopsaw


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 20, 2021)

I just went and looked . They're running on a delayed schedule for sure . 
If you're in a bind these may work . Read the description at the bottom . Says they are the same as the others , just a smaller pack .


----------



## Cajun Smokes (Jan 20, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> I just went and looked . They're running on a delayed schedule for sure .
> If you're in a bind these may work . Read the description at the bottom . Says they are the same as the others , just a smaller pack .


Cool, thanks a lot my friend


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 20, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> My Sausage maker orders go through my Amazon prime account . Seems to be a bit faster , and the shipping is covered .


I wasn't aware there were doing amazon. I wonder if trying to get the amazon products out the door on time is hurting there web site sales?


----------



## Cajun Smokes (Jan 20, 2021)

DanMcG said:


> I wasn't aware there were doing amazon. I wonder if trying to get the amazon products out the door on time is hurting there web site sales?


Wondering the same. But I think Amazon ships for them... I think


----------



## Cajun Smokes (Jan 20, 2021)

Cajun Smokes said:


> Wondering the same. But I think Amazon ships for them... I think


But supply is still a factor


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 20, 2021)

DanMcG said:


> I wasn't aware there were doing amazon. I wonder if trying to get the amazon products out the door on time is hurting there web site sales?


Some of the stuff is a long lead , some are not . Sign of the times . On a normal day I get the 2 day shipping . Not sure how the rest of it works , but that's a good point .


----------



## radioguy (Jan 20, 2021)

Pittsburgh  Spice

https://www.pghspice.com/

RG


----------



## forktender (Jan 21, 2021)




----------

